# Leesville Saugeye



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Hows the Saugeye fishing at Leesville ?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Pretty spotty almost every year. this time of year a good tactic is pitching jigs and half crawler in weed pockets but with the cooler water the weeds have not come up much yet. Jerkbaits can be great there. It has 5 foot visibility on main lake right now. There is fish to be caught tho.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> Pretty spotty almost every year. this time of year a good tactic is pitching jigs and half crawler in weed pockets but with the cooler water the weeds have not come up much yet. Jerkbaits can be great there. It has 5 foot visibility on main lake right now. There is fish to be caught tho.


Thank you


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

A couple of years ago I was talking to ODNR guys who had just pulled test nets. They said there are some really big saugeye in the lake. I don't think that there are great numbers.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Your right, we have a saugeye tournament there most years and it's not a tournament you see a lot of fish weighed in but you do see some really nice quality. It's not uncommon to see 6 to 8 lb fish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Leesville yesterday. 3 trailers in the lot. Slow for me.


----------

